
Police in Germany rescue man being chased by baby squirrel - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/10/driving-me-nuts-german-police-rescue-man-baby-squirrel
======
Waterluvian
Police should always endeavour to make their phone number feel safe to call
for anything. Even if the result is that they refer you elsewhere, without
ridicule. Doesn't matter why. If you feel unsafe, that's a _valid_ feeling.

~~~
reaperducer
_If you feel unsafe, that 's a valid feeling._

I'm not sure I follow the logic here. I can think of a bunch of scenarios when
someone might feel unsafe, but that feeling is invalid. Some prescription
drugs have random senses of fear as a side-effect, for example.

I don't think that someone's irrational fear should necessarily be a police
matter. But then, I'm also glad he decided to call the police rather than act
violently against the little critter. If park squirrels had fewer teeth and
less rabies, they could be community kittens.

(Do I sound high? Re-reading that last part really sounds high.)

~~~
Waterluvian
I hear you! Its really hard for me to articulate this. I'm not saying the
feeling is rational or sensible or productive. But it's a valid state of
being. Part of being human is feeling adrenaline and fear when you shut off
the lights and race up from your basement. Its not rational but it's valid.

What I'm trying to articulate is that the police should never say, "don't call
us for this.". Err on the side of caution. Support everyone.

